
Oversec: Privacy for All Apps - rapnie
https://www.oversec.io/
======
rapnie
> Oversec constantly monitors the text on your screen. When it finds an
> encrypted text, it tries to decrypt it and then shows the decrypted text as
> an overlay in place of the encrypted text.

> In order to encrypt a text, Oversec shows a button next to an active input
> field. After having entered the secret text, tapping that button makes
> Oversec read the text, encrypt it and put back the encrypted text into the
> field. It is now ready to be sent in the subjacent app as usual - the app
> doesn't even know that it is sending encrypted data!

repo:
[https://github.com/oversecio/oversec](https://github.com/oversecio/oversec)

------
ntw1103
I gave it a quick test. it seemed to work smoothly. Depending on the
application you are using it with, the interface could be slightly cleaner. I
haven't had time to go through the entire source yet, which would be important
in an application handling encrypted/sensitive data. I did notice the
inclusion of billing code, is the plan to commercialize the application?

~~~
rapnie
> I did notice the inclusion of billing code, is the plan to commercialize the
> application?

I don't know. Bumped into the project and thought the concept really cool,
especially with security uncertainties you hear about with whatsapp and
signal, etc.

